# Einschussloch



## Jack tha Ripper (7. Dezember 2001)

Weiss jemand wo es bilder oder tutorials dazu gibt???


----------



## smokBridge (8. Dezember 2001)

salut...

hier kannste die action saugen



tutorials hab ich (glaubs) ned gefunden  sorry !?
aber das teil da oben tuts auch 

greets bridge


----------



## Jack tha Ripper (8. Dezember 2001)

cooool danke 

we funktioniert das aber eingentlich ???????


----------



## Firehawk (8. Dezember 2001)

Najo... sooo gut sehen die die Einschusslöcher auch nicht aus, aber man erkennt wenigstens, dass es welche sind *g*

Den Ablauf kannste doch von der Aktion ablesen, nachdem du sie geladen hast... einfach "aufklappen" 
http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/ps/basics/aktionen.php


----------



## sLaM (15. Dezember 2001)

also ich hab mir das jetzt gesaugt aber wie wende ich das jetzt an? ich find das einfach nicht!


----------



## Psyclic (15. Dezember 2001)

RTFM !!!


----------



## sLaM (15. Dezember 2001)

?


----------



## Duddle (15. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Psyclic _
> *RTFM !!! *



read the fu*king manual!


----------



## sLaM (15. Dezember 2001)

gerne! wer zeigt mir wo das in einem deutschen Tut beschrieben wird!


----------



## daft (14. Dezember 2003)

mhh mist die Seite geht irgendwie net  kennt jemand noch nen anderen Link?


----------



## Michael Och (15. Dezember 2003)

C:\Programme\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0 (oder 6.0)\Vorgaben\Photoshop Action.

RTFM,too!


----------



## daft (15. Dezember 2003)

ist ja gut musst ja net gleich pampig werden...


----------



## Christoph (15. Dezember 2003)

closed.

Der Thread ist schon uralt


----------

